# Van ***** whitetail shoulder mount kit



## summitsitter (Nov 29, 2006)

Has anyone used Van *****'s whitetail shoulder mount kit. I think it's about $65 in the catalog. This will be my first attempt at a mount and 
I was thinking about using this kit. It looks like it comes with everything I would need.


----------



## timberlandtaxidermy (Sep 26, 2006)

Yup, that will work for you


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

Yup, that is what im gonna get for my first attempt at mounting


----------

